# Insane night 4 stripers, 15 blues 10/15/08



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

So i was fishing at north beach pier from 11pm till 3am pulled up 15 blues. As i was packing up a local walk up to me and ask me if i wanted some strippers...i mean striper, i said hell yes, she said there are a million of them underneath the bridge right down by the marina, so i went down there within 15 mins my friend and I caught our limits of 4 massive striper. We were using rapala crank baits, so if anyone want striper go to the marina in north beach right underneath the bridge.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Make sure you guys go there from midnight til 4am cus alot of boats run through there.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought you cant keep stripers after midnight


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

yup...you can't keep stripers after midnight.bad idea man.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

how big were the stripers?


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Between the Hours of 0000 and 0500 You can not have on you or in a cooler while fishing a Striped Bass. That is Midnight to 5 am. It is against the Law to do so. Just FYI!!!!


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have never kept a striper caught after midnight but I usually only bring one big cooler and what if I catch one before midnight but fish till 3 am- do I just leave it in the cooler- Its a dilemma that I am sure I will face pretty soon here


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

theone1232003 said:


> I have never kept a striper caught after midnight but I usually only bring one big cooler and what if I catch one before midnight but fish till 3 am- do I just leave it in the cooler- Its a dilemma that I am sure I will face pretty soon here


you probably need to take it back to your car. if DNR checks, they wont know if you caught it at 11pm or 1am. The law is that you can't have them in possesion after midnight.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

you cant even have it in your car....

you catch a bass at 11pm, you gotta go home at 12am.


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

wow didnt know that- thanks for the info


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

What if you live near the water and put it in your house? Isn't it technically in your possession still??


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

unless you eat it


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

look, there are rules for a reason. so we can all catch fish and so our childrens children can catch them too..

why cant we just follow the rules instead of trying to find stupid loop holes??

keep 2 rockfish from 5am-12am and them go home. you want to continue fishing after midnight for other fish, dont keep the rockfish. it's simple.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Now come on let's be real... I don't know many people who will leave (let's say Kent Narrows) at 11:59pm because they have a rockfish. I agree you shouldnt keep any after 12am, but let's be realistic... That's just another way DNR can stick it in you if they feel like it. If the state of MD are so concerned about the Stripers they need to go after the PROFESSIONAL Fisherman.. I can't tell you how many times I see 15-17inch fish for sale..




stupidjet said:


> look, there are rules for a reason. so we can all catch fish and so our childrens children can catch them too..
> 
> why cant we just follow the rules instead of trying to find stupid loop holes??
> 
> keep 2 rockfish from 5am-12am and them go home. you want to continue fishing after midnight for other fish, dont keep the rockfish. it's simple.


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

Is the striper rule the same in every state.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

that law is stupid cause for the people that drive 2-3hrs to a fishing location, then catch a rockfish before 12am, and have to stop fishing makes no sense to me. i'm sorry but if im going to drive down to, for example PLO, which takes me about 2hrs, get there at 7pm, no way in hell am i going to drive back cause i have a rockfish in possesion. ill put in my car and if catch more after 12, ill just release them. i'm not one to break laws, at least when it comes to fishing, but i think this one is retarted.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

i actually asked a dnr officer why the stripers need to be released after 12, he said that because during that time is when the stripers feed, and if everyone would keep them then they would go endangered. md bay area i presume.


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

the law might be "stupid" for some and there might be a lot of interpretations regarding that specific law. if you want that law to be changed then write to your lawmakers, dnr, or whoever. you might have caught a striper before 12 midnight and then dnr checks on you at 1am. it's your word against the law that you caught it before midnight, but the fact that you have it and the law stipulates "no possession of rockfish from 0000H to 0500H", then you're in trouble. there are no if's and but's to that specific law.it's direct and straightforward.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

wow never knew that, ***** crazy


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

from now on ill just buy my striper lol


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think the law of no stripers b/w 12:00am and 5:00am is to allow md to have a longer season. Va has a closed season on stripers from 1/1-4/30 and 6/16-10/3 while MD has a closed season from 1/1-4/18 and 12/16-12/31. I think if you add up all the hours it works out to about the same. Now if you are in the ocean there is no time restriction and there is a 28 inch minimum year round on stripers.


----------



## bill1971 (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, but how many strippers can you keep?/ and is there a size limit on those?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

^ as many as you want and DD


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

bill1971 said:


> Okay, but how many strippers can you keep?/ and is there a size limit on those?


strippers?i don't think you can keep them though, if you touch them, those bouncers will pounce on you like a freight train.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

EJ20 said:


> Is the striper rule the same in every state.


No.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*fyi, and btw*

Many people check this board, and not only fisherman, but other entities as well. No intent, or implied. I am not one of them.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yup But I have heard of People getting around the 1200-5am rule by taking Pictures of there catch they are afterall time stamped, or some mumbo jumbo. While camping on PAX NAS I took my cooler with the Stripers in it to my camp ground and Left it there and used a diffrent cooler to keep other fish in. I will tell you its not a prity thing to keep stripers right next to you while fishing after midnight. I have seen a ticket handed out for it a few ocassions.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> I think the law of no stripers b/w 12:00am and 5:00am is to allow md to have a longer season. Va has a closed season on stripers from 1/1-4/30 and 6/16-10/3 while MD has a closed season from 1/1-4/18 and 12/16-12/31. I think if you add up all the hours it works out to about the same. Now if you are in the ocean there is no time restriction and there is a 28 inch minimum year round on stripers.



How is it going Anthony. Seems like ages. I have not been 
fishing once this summer Hoping to get out and do
some tog fishing in the next week or so.


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

TimKan7719 said:


> Yup But I have heard of People getting around the 1200-5am rule by taking Pictures of there catch they are afterall time stamped, or some mumbo jumbo. While camping on PAX NAS I took my cooler with the Stripers in it to my camp ground and Left it there and used a diffrent cooler to keep other fish in. I will tell you its not a prity thing to keep stripers right next to you while fishing after midnight. I have seen a ticket handed out for it a few ocassions.
> Tight Lines,
> Tim


taking pictures is a good idea.but those time stamps can be changed in digital cameras.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Talapia said:


> How is it going Anthony. Seems like ages. I have not been
> fishing once this summer Hoping to get out and do
> some tog fishing in the next week or so.


Let me know what your plans are.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Let me know what your plans are.


Anthony, I am going to try to get out on the Morning Star
this Friday. Weather looks iffy so if we get out hopefully he
will do some inshore fishing for tog.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> Now come on let's be real... I don't know many people who will leave (let's say Kent Narrows) at 11:59pm because they have a rockfish. I agree you shouldnt keep any after 12am, but let's be realistic... That's just another way DNR can stick it in you if they feel like it. If the state of MD are so concerned about the Stripers they need to go after the PROFESSIONAL Fisherman.. I can't tell you how many times I see 15-17inch fish for sale..



those are farm raised. did they have broken stripes?


----------

